# windows2000 server to windows2008



## hyduser (Mar 11, 2010)

We have windows2000 standard server with old hardware & old software and 20 clients.

I want to change new hardware & latest software in win2000 to windows2008 in my office how to migrate R transfer win2000 server to win2008 server & policies give a good suggestion & help me & please suggest step by step I hope your there advance thanks.


----------



## hyduser (Mar 11, 2010)

please help


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

http://forums.techarena.in/server-migration/1010582.htm


----------



## hyduser (Mar 11, 2010)

Dear Mr.David Shen

Yes 

Thanks for the understanding my language I am poor in English language 

Sir 

I want to change windows 2000 server active directory to windows 2008 server active directory 

Windows 2000 server in live there are 8 to 10 policy are there (only one server we dont have bdc server only DC)

1 user lock policy 2.password policy 3 wall paper policy. Etc… I only made 

We want to implement windows2008 server instead of win2000 server policies.

I requesting our techguy.org members please understand my language & take out in the above mentioned the new Implementation of win2008 active directory.


----------

